# Trouble litter training



## codcommando (Feb 7, 2007)

I've been trying to get my rats to use a litter box but after almost 2 weeks they dont seem to grasp the concept yet. I use recycled paper bedding throughout the bottom of the cage and have a litter box filled with aspen bedding that I made sure to put there previous droppings in. About three times a day I place all there droppings in the litter box but nearly two weeks later they seem to be showing little progress. I have read a thousand articles,posts etc,done everything instructed and it doesnt seem to be working. I've trained them to do other things in a matter of one or two days but they seem to be very stubborn on there right to poop wherever they want. Any advice? its getting a bit tedious. :?


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Is this Shade and Sunny you're trying to train? The reason I ask is because we also have 2 girls and often we can tell when they are about to pee, so I'm wondering if it might be possible to grab them and put them in the litter box when you see they are about to pee? I don't think it would be easy, but it might be possible.

Do you have them out in a play area? If so, maybe try your litter training in the play area, rather than the cage. It would be easier for you to control and, without the bedding that they would normally have in the cage, they might eventually turn to the litter box.

Other than that, from what I've read on the subject, I think you're trying everything that I would try. We have all this to come as I intend to try and train ours when we have them introduced and living together. Good luck!


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

How are you getting along with this? Any progress?


----------



## codcommando (Feb 7, 2007)

Sorry to bump this cold thread, but its better than starting a new thread on the same topic I suppose. My rats still refuse to poop in the dang litter box! I still put all the turds in the litter box all day but no progress. Now one of them is even beginning to hide their turds under their running wheel.What the heck! Im thinking its because the bedding in their litter box gets spread outside the litter box when they wrestle about kinda blurring the line between the designated litter box and the rest of the bottom of their cage. Maybe I should create an enclosed litter box so they cant spread the litter? Opinions would be much appreciated. P.S to Donnak: sorry I didnt respond to your question, havent been on the forums in a while, due to exams and such.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

I'd suggest either getting a litter box with tall sides or an enclosed box and maybe switching to fabric or something distinctively 'not-litter' elsewhere.

If they've ever been kept on newpaper bedding or if the bedding resembles litter to them, they won't notice a difference.

When I switched the boys frmo YN to fabric I put YN in the litter boxes and they've done fairly well.


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

codcommando said:


> Sorry to bump this cold thread, but its better than starting a new thread on the same topic I suppose.


Oh, no, don't apologise!! I wish more people would refresh old threads, too, then we wouldn't have 20 gazillion threads about the same thing :lol:


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

i have heard that walnut shell litteris GREAT for litter training haven't used it myself just yet have to get my boys bigger potties first LoL


----------



## codcommando (Feb 7, 2007)

I think im going to create an enclosed litter box out of two sturdy tupperware containers, I have a good feeling that would work for the poop throughout the bottom of the cage. What really puzzles me is why one of them is stashing turds under their running wheel on a different level. They NEVER poop anywhere but the bottom level, so its very odd that they have begun to stash them there.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Maybe that's where _they_ want the litter box? :lol:


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Someone mentioned on here a little while ago that rats eat some of their poop... though for the life of me I can't remember which thread it was. Perhaps they don't appreciate you moving it all! :lol:


----------



## lizzydeztic (Mar 15, 2007)

donnak that's a really good suggestion with teaching litter training when there's playtime. i'm going to try that. i can imagine that litter training makes daily clean up a breeze and i'd love to start using towels more often, i rotate between towels and yesterday's news.


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

lizzydeztic said:


> donnak that's a really good suggestion with teaching litter training when there's playtime. i'm going to try that. i can imagine that litter training makes daily clean up a breeze and i'd love to start using towels more often, i rotate between towels and yesterday's news.


Hope it works for you!


----------



## ratvocate (May 15, 2007)

I read online somewhere that rats poop two different types of poops. One is just poop the other has nutrients in it that they could not get the first time around.. so they have to eat it to get the needed nutrients. SO I guess its a VITAPOOP for them! LOL Sounds grose but that is what I read.


----------

